# off the grid mobile screen printing part 3 (finally progress)



## obey no one (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## obey no one (Oct 11, 2020)

so this came out pretty rough, you cant really tell because the art has a sloppy look to it. i will need to go to a higher screen mesh for stickers. but not a bad test run 60 prints, 8 different options, 4 different colors of vinyl, 3 different colors of ink, 2 kinds of patches. all off one screen / print run. the patches came out better than the sticker, this screen will work for patches. i need to adjust the off contact a bit on the print table.

not as good as i had hoped but not all bad, from here on out it is just making minor adjustments, and getting started on building an exposure unit. this is probably the last post i will do on the subject, from here on it it will get alot more technical as i build the exposure unit and perfect the screen burning process. i don't think that info will be of much use to the average reader, and someone who was really into it could find that info on screen print message boards.

it's cool to be able to do my own printing again, kinda forgot how much i used to like doing this kind of stuff. this run was done this morning in the nevada high desert.


----------

